# my little mice babies



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

[IMG%20


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Some beautiful babies you have there. At first glance, I thought that one of the mice was a pink eyed white, but alas, he or she had a little colour on their rump. :lol: It'll be interesting to see what colours their eyes will be when they open their eyes. I noticed that the female had the pink eye dilute, so you might have a few interesting mice on your hands.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

yep there is 4 males (the white with light brown rump the patchy white one and 2 plane light brown brown ones ) 5 females all darker ones are female and 1 light brown 1 ill be keeping most of females and i am going to give there dad to my cousin then after 3 mouths i will put my other male with them so all the girlies have 3 mouths with no boy. She was my only female out of 3 that got pregnant does anybody know why the other two dident get prego ???


----------

